# Pause live TV in Dishtv tru HD+



## mukherjee (Feb 12, 2015)

I recently acquired a *new Dishtv truHD*+ connection at my place.

Since it has the *USB recording function claiming to have "live pause TV" function*, I did not find any detailed procedure for pausing tv in the supplied manual.

The remote has all the buttons for recording (play, pause, forward/rewind, next track/previous track, and of course, the record).

*But what do I exactly do to pause TV and resume from that position?*

Please advise.

PS: Using a 4GB HP flash drive.


----------

